# hunting with birds of prey



## cottonmouth farms (Feb 17, 2009)

any one ever gone hunting with a red tail hawk?


----------



## cottonmouth farms (Feb 17, 2009)

this is how we hunt in north carolina.


----------



## cottonmouth farms (Feb 17, 2009)

this is my friends bird,he keps him in a pen that is abour 10x10x12
in the off season we do alot of fishing,
so far the bird has cought 20 squirresl and 1 rabbit,
not to bad for his first season.
and we still have the rest of february to hunt.


----------

